
Modern CMake Examples - ingve
https://github.com/pr0g/cmake-examples#modern-cmake-examples
======
kstenerud
I've been trying to use CMake for a couple of years now, but I still feel like
a complete beginner.

CMake makes it very difficult to do things right, and very easy to do things
wrong. Even something simple like including a library becomes a nightmare if
another library you depend on also includes the same library (such as Google
test). The tool has so many sharp edges that I'm almost ready to go back to
makefiles.

